# Need advice about a foster dog...



## NV1313 (Mar 19, 2012)

This is my first foster. It was a mother dog and pups. The mom is such a sweetheart, plays, walks good on a leash, gives kisses, loves to cuddle. So much so, that when the pups were old enough to be adopted, I listed her as a "great family dog" because she had done so well with my family, even my kids & friends (even the 3 year old hugging her and pulling on her tail!). 

...We had someone come to adopt her, and she just went crazy. Barking, baring her teeth, and actually snapped at the lady. This was the first time we had seen any aggression towards people (she does have resource aggression towards our other dog, but as long as treats/food is picked up they get along..so we feed them in different rooms, she did not show aggression to us when we touch her food / treats etc) 

She showed the same behavior at an adoption event, lunged at 2 people, and even snapped at the rescue owner when she tried to give her a treat. We couldn't keep her at the event, so we took her to a dog boarding place that we have used before (they openly advertise they will take aggressive dogs, so that's what made us think of them). AND SHE DID GREAT! When we went to pick her up, she was cuddled up with the owner. Giving her kisses, acting just like she does with our family. She even played with the other dogs. It was a relief to have someone else see what a good dog she could be (I was starting to feel like I sounded crazy). 

Because of this 50/50 behavior, I'm just not sure what to do with her. We are not able to keep her forever, but how do you adopt out a dog that has unpredictable behavior? 

I asked the owner the rescue to try and find a different foster, maybe someone with more experience. But it is not looking like that will happen anytime soon. I just want to make sure I do what is best for this dog.

She is a little over a yr old, Sharpei mix.


----------



## hub3 (Jul 10, 2010)

It sounds like she is just really protective of you (a trait of sharpei's). Probably will be that way with anyone that she bonds with, not just you. Given time with someone else with you not present (the daycare person) she did fine...
Adoption events are stressful, lots of dogs and people around to protect you from and then having people come to your home - she also feels protective. I'd put that in her profile, get some pictures/videos of how sweet she is with you and your family to show she is - but make it clear, she is protective and loyal to her family so it will take a slow intro for her to get to know a new adopter. In the mean time, see if you can start working on curbing that behavior. Definitely sounds placeable, just be 100% honest about her right from the start.


----------



## sagan1 (Mar 26, 2012)

I used to be a dog walker and one of my clients was a sharpie. They are territorial. I couldn't enter their apartment or the dog would lunge at me. I had to open the door and let her walk out growling, and wait till we were in the elevator before I put her on the leash. She was fine when we were outside their building and her growling at me went away after a few weeks. Did you introduce her to the potential adopters at your house? Maybe introduce her to families at a dog park during quite hours, somewhere neutral where she won't feel overly protective. 

It doesn't sound right that the rescue won't take her back. If they can't put her somewhere else, then make sure you have them put down in writing that you aren't liable if she harms another dog or person when she's in your care.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I think apart from breed, one very important factor is that she has puppies! Even the sweetest dog will guard her pups from strangers when she has puppies.


----------

